# dethatchers and plug aerators for tractors



## kthatcher (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello, I recently bought a Snapper LT200 lawn tractor and am considering adding a plug aerator and either a front mounted or pull behind dethatcher. I am wondering if these accessories are effective, particuliarly the plug aerator because I do not see how it could be heavy enough to penetrate deeply into the soil without being too heavy to pull. My front lawn slopes down to my back yard because I have a walk out basement. My tractor has 18.5 horsepower. I have clay soil that tends to be very hard. Thanks everyone.cruisin


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

kt,

Sure plug aerators are effective. While I'm not sure exactly of your Snapper model, I think the trick is to size the aerator to fit your machine (in other words, get the right width unit that won't place excessive stress on the tractor). If you aerate in the spring and fall, and then overseed, your lawn will look better every year!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

:ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto:


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

my bad I was dito(ing) on another post. sorry I must have entered the wrong one. I remember thinking I was on something else and must have clicked on this one. Im sorry for the dito spam stuff.


----------

